# Hot Weather and Dogs....



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

This hot weather is about to do me in (and my dogs)! We've had 21 days in a row of temps over 90, and most of those days it's been in the upper 90's into the 100's. My kennel runs are covered for shade and I give them cool fresh water 4 or 5 times a day, but it's still hard on them. The other day I put a small plastic swimming pool I got at K-mart in their run, but the water only stays cool for a couple hours. I have a litter of pups that are 5 weeks old that I have in the house all afternoon (we have central air) because of the heat. There is no end in sight from what I see on the weather channel. Global warming sucks......it's not supposed to be this hot on the Canadian Border!!!

Anyone have other ideas or keeping dogs cool in these conditions?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

they make a misting system using tubes and misting ports spaced every 3 feet or so along the tubing, but never used one so don't know how effective they are. i have walked under them at some public zoos (they call them cool zones) and they felt great!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes, that sucks.. Please tell me you dont believe it has been over 90 for 21 days because of globull warming..


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> Yes, that sucks.. Please tell me you dont believe it has been over 90 for 21 days because of globull warming..


Well, all I know is that our summers are getting hotter and our winters are getting warmer.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

of course its because of global warming and soon this fall we will have global cooling and by January everybody will be looking forward to some more global warming and the cycle continues...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Go get a $10 box fan at Wally world. It will not only keep them cool, it will keep the skeeters and flies off them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It will keep the flys and skeeters off, but not do much to keep them cool.

That works on humans and horses because we sweat thru our skin, dogs do not, thus get no cooling benefit from a fan.

Shade and cold water is the trick


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I suspend a 5 gph micro sprinkler inside the kennel. It sprays down on the concrete and on the fine plastic mesh shade panels, installed over the chain link. This provides cooling much the same as a swamp cooler. Even if there is little air movement, the dogs enjoy the mist of cool water coming down. At eighty to ninety five degrees, this set up works great. When we get to the century mark, they stay in the house. We are fortunate that my wife is able to come home and give them a break during her lunch hour. Burl


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

we have had several hundred head of cattle die here in northeast SD the last couple days due to heat/humidity. I just make sure of lots of shade and fresh water every few hours. I try to limit their activity during day. Just work them morning and late evening. Sucks cuz they want out but i want them to have as little of movement as possible in the heat of day.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I let my lab out in the kennel when it starts cooling off at night. At the same time I feed and water him. Then when I go to work in the morning he gets fresh water and food again. About noon the gf gives fresh water and then a while later brings him in and he stays in his pet carrier til it cools down again. My small lab just stays inside and gets let out to do her thing once in a while.


----------

